# Houben Strain



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a question about this strain, are the Houbens speed or distance birds?


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Houben strain*

My Houbens are both speed and long distance birds. Your body conformation will help identify which bird is built for the distance and the history of the birds they came from will also tell at what distance your Houbens will excell at. Houbens are a primarily tough weather bird bred for 250 to 600 miles in hot, rainy, head wind, etc. races Cross them up with Janssens and you add speed to the shorter races.

Ken


----------

